# Anyone else have irreplaceable kitchen items?



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

I have three. One is my Pyrex measuring cup with an actual handle, not just a hook. Have had it for years and they don't make them anymore.

The second is my paring knife. It belonged to my grandmother, was passed to my mother and has been mine for at least 30+ years. It fits my hand perfectly and a few years ago I decided to see about a newer one. Looked long and hard and found one almost exactly like it at an estate sale. Brought it home and the blasted thing didn't work worth diddly. It was sharp and the same size, couldn't figure it out. Held them up next to each other. My grandmothers knife has been used for so many years that the blade is about 1/3 smaller than the newer one! It peels perfectly. I could not get the hang of using the newer one, so it went away. Still using the original. 

The third is my set of Pyrex nesting bowls. They are mixing bowls with "ears". I guess they are spouts of a sort, because you can use them for pouring the stuff out. Or to hold on to while mixing. Though about getting some more in case I broke one, but looked in the local antique stores and on eBay, just about had a heart attack. Set of them goes for a couple hundred. Ack. 

Anyway, just wondering if anyone else has things like this that they use all the time and can't or wouldn't replace.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

BadOregon said:


> I have three. One is my Pyrex measuring cup with an actual handle, not just a hook. Have had it for years and they don't make them anymore.
> 
> The second is my paring knife. It belonged to my grandmother, was passed to my mother and has been mine for at least 30+ years. It fits my hand perfectly and a few years ago I decided to see about a newer one. Looked long and hard and found one almost exactly like it at an estate sale. Brought it home and the blasted thing didn't work worth diddly. It was sharp and the same size, couldn't figure it out. Held them up next to each other. My grandmothers knife has been used for so many years that the blade is about 1/3 smaller than the newer one! It peels perfectly. I could not get the hang of using the newer one, so it went away. Still using the original.
> 
> ...


I have a pyrex measuring with the handle also. I have my mother's mothers (my gmother) sugar spoon and have had it for 50 years. I also have the same kind of small knife...it was also my mothers. These things mean something to me, especially the sugar spoon. I told my son to bury it with me.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Those three items, EXACTLY!!


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a set of Pyrex bowls I found at a yard sale. I have a seventy or eighty year old chefs knife, I "recovered" from an old Trading Post being torn down in Teller Alaska. My most precious is a 12in Dutch Oven. It was a gift from a Rancher friend, who's Uncle had used it when he was a Chuck Wagon Cook, in Wyoming in the 1890's. And last but not least, I have a Stainless Steel table spoon, I borrowed from the mess hall, at Ft. Leonard Wood, Mo at Basic Training in 1975.

The single most important kitchen related item I have is my wife. Without her the rest of it could all be replaced at the next yard sale I went to.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Those three items, EXACTLY!!


I forgot to mention I have the green bowl from my mother's set of pyrex nesting bowls. She used this bowl for everything when I was a kid and I did too as an adult. It hardly has any color to it. My parents passed in 1974 two weeks apart from separate diseases and I was left in charge.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

starrynights said:


> I forgot to mention I have the green bowl from my mother's set of pyrex nesting bowls. She used this bowl for everything when I was a kid and I did too as an adult. It hardly has any color to it. My parents passed in 1974 two weeks apart from separate diseases and I was left in charge.


Be sure to mention that bowl in your will, so it doesn't end up in a yard sale.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My cast iron skillets.

My 4 cup Pyrex cup.

My "wonker" knife, an ancient Chicago Cutlery blade, gifted to me by my FIL. That is one serious piece of steel, perfect for butchering, slicing, dicing, and swordplay. Still has a fabulous edge on it.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I have several. The first is a stainless steel wok with a long handle that my parents gave to me in 1977 when I turned 17. It's been used for nearly every type of cooking over the years,frying,steaming, stews, even scrambled eggs on occasion. It's black now, inside and out,and gets used every week. I also have a set of three Pyrex measuring cups,with handles, one cup, four cup and eight cup sized. Handiest things ever for measuring and using as mixing bowls. I have a cast iron frying pan too, about forty years old now. 
I also have my Dad's sharpening knife, that he brought to Canada from Netherlands in the fifties. I don't use it anymore as it's so thin, now and worn, but when I look at it I can see and hear Dad using it to sharpen the other knives.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

No special sugar spoon, but an iced tea spoon, it has the small bowl, long handle and a very sleek design. Just right for getting to the bottom of a deep jar or container. I think I use it in some way every day.

We also have the “Good knife”.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

My 1965 Oster Kitchen Center, avocado green, with all the attachments. Use the mixer the most but the blender, sausage grinder and ice crusher come in handy. The slicer and dicer attachments almost never, I prefer to do that by hand.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

nothing i couldn't replace but things I would replace if my house burnt down

well actually mostly I would just dig all my cast iron out of the ash and season it again

things I pick up at yard sales any time I see them

heavy bottom aluminum pans typically 3 quarts is about right , they make the best popcorn popping pan I get them when I see them so that all my kids have one 

things besides cast Iron and an aluminum pan for poping popcorn , are a few good knives not expensive but good a chefs knife I like 10 inch Dexter it is my high production chopper , a offset bread knife , a few boning knives , a couple paring knives I have a blank I like so I would just make them.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The Grange cookbook my grandmother gave me when I got married and the set of Reverware pans hubby bought me for Christmas that year. 

When we got married, hubby bought me 2 sets of service for 4 stainless steel silverware by Oneida. We had guests one year and a few pieces of my silverware disappeared. They have since been replaced but the silverware is no longer in the kitchen.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> heavy bottom aluminum pans typically 3 quarts is about right , they make the best popcorn popping pan I get them when I see them so that all my kids have one


There is a book store in Tucson, (Bookmans) they used to take in kitchen ware in trade. The back room is full of old heavy cast iron, steel and thick aluminum pots and pans. I have a deal with the manager, and she lets me go through the shelves whenever I like. She had a shoe box full of old Schrade and Uncle Henry pocket knives. "Had", being the optimum word.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> The Grange cookbook my grandmother gave me when I got married and the set of Reverware pans hubby bought me for Christmas that year.
> 
> When we got married, hubby bought me 2 sets of service for 4 stainless steel silverware by Oneida. We had guests one year and a few pieces of my silverware disappeared. They have since been replaced but the silverware is no longer in the kitchen.


I have Revere ware also. Some of it from my grandma. Does yours have the copper bottoms? 

Thanks everyone for sharing. It's good to have a thread like this. I'm enjoying everyone's stories.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> There is a book store in Tucson, (Bookmans) they used to take in kitchen ware in trade. The back room is full of old heavy cast iron, steel and thick aluminum pots and pans. I have a deal with the manager, and she lets me go through the shelves whenever I like. She had a shoe box full of old Schrade and Uncle Henry pocket knives. "Had", being the optimum word.


I was at a flee market last summer came across a guy with vintage USA made Camillus folding knives 2 bucks each by the time I made a pile with a few other things and gave him a total offer I didn't even pay that much for them.

not that I am selling them but they go for 40-50 dollars a piece on ebay and the odd part is the ones on ebay they want the most for is the SS the carbon don't look as nice so they will be 5-10 dollars , you actually want the dull finish carbon steel they sharpen better.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As with Pony, our cast iron skillets. They are all 100+ years old and I have never found anything comparable in quality or how they cook.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

The only thing in the kitchen that is not replaceable is my wife.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

BadOregon said:


> I have Revere ware also. Some of it from my grandma. Does yours have the copper bottoms?
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing. It's good to have a thread like this. I'm enjoying everyone's stories.


first pan I bought after moving out of the house at 17 , was a Revere ware copper bottom 2 quart sauce pan , back then they were made in Clinton Illinois I still have it.

my second was a Lodge unseasoned as they didn't season them yet 10SK before they added the assist handle , also still cook with that one all the time great size to think it was 9-10 dollars hanging on the wall of the bait shop and more than 25 years later it has only gotten better , think of the value in that.


----------



## Homefrontgirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Pampered Chef pizza stone I got from my MIL as a bridal shower gift. I've made pizza every Sunday night for the past 25 years. 

I also love my Victorinox chef's knife. 

I also have a lefse turner and griddle from my mom. She made lefse for years with them and then passed it on to me. I make lefse the Wednesday before Thanksgiving every year and ship it to family around the country.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

The dishwasher. (me)
My mother's electric can opener from the 60's. (gawdawful yellow color).
My grandmother's Boston Cookbook. though I use more recipes from the clippings stuck in the pages ........


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I hardly use the kitchen much but would have to say my grandmother's nesting yellow Pyrex bowls.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

House burned down in 98. I found momma's and GGrandmother's cast iron in the ashes and cleaned and reseasoned them. I have Revere Ware I have bought at estate sales and garage sales, quite a bit of it, actually. I get the copper bottom made in USA stuff. I have also bought a considerable amount of cast iron at estate and garage sales. Old Hickory kitchen knives for a buck or two each at estate and garage sales. Pyrex and corning ware from the same sources. It may not be what Momma had when I was growing up, but it looks and works the same. I have one cast aluminum pot with lid, Momma had 3, this one was at the MIL house when mine burned. I use it when I makes some things Momma made in it. When I see it on the back burner, it makes me smile. I have far too much of the above, but that doesn't stop me from going to estate and garage sales looking for more. I tend to give sets of cast iron to newlyweds for wedding presents. IF they are CULTURED enough to know how to appreciate and use them properly and take proper care of them.


----------



## BadOregon (12 mo ago)

All my Revere Ware is the old stuff made in Illinois. The new stuff is garbage. Pyrex pie plates, bread pans and casserole pans are all at least as old as I am. Still good as new, just like the nesting bowls. 
Anyone got any original Cutco utensils or knives? Love those as well.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have several cast iron skillets and two carbon steel skillets. Smallest cast iron is my egg fryer, mid sized is my cornbread skillet and the large one is my chicken fryer. The smaller carbon steel is my gravy maker, the larger one does everything else from fried taters to stir fry veggies. 
then there is my old timer “food processor”. Cast iron for grinding everything from meats to veggies and even boiled eggs.


----------



## HomeCreek (Dec 30, 2021)

One small cast iron skillet. It was my great great grandmothers. It was given to her as a wedding gift. She used it to make cornbread. When my mother married my father she gave it to my mother. Her husband had died and she was elderly and no longer cooked for herself. My mother used it for nothing but cornbread. And thats all Ive used it for since I took possession of it. My great great grandmothers marriage was in 1903. She passed when I was 5 yrs old. So the thing is at least 119 yrs old. I have no idea if it was new when she received it at her wedding or if it was passed down. I also have a large cast iron skillet mother was given when she married my dad in 1967. It was new at the time. So its just 55 yrs old. But still seasoned with the original seasoning my mother put on it. It and the small one have never been stripped and reseasoned in my liftetime at least.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

BadOregon said:


> I have Revere ware also. Some of it from my grandma. Does yours have the copper bottoms?
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing. It's good to have a thread like this. I'm enjoying everyone's stories.


Yes, copper bottoms. It is the good US made stuff.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Diamond steel , I use it all the time , that would have to get replaced as soon as the knives did.

I like my Worksharp Ken Onion Blade grinder but I can get a long time just touching up on the Diamond steel before needing to go back to the belt on the blade grinder


----------



## Vixen (Nov 27, 2021)

Hot Oven ice tea pitchers. Can’t live without sweet tea don’t cha know.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HomeCreek said:


> One small cast iron skillet. It was my great great grandmothers. It was given to her as a wedding gift. She used it to make cornbread. When my mother married my father she gave it to my mother. Her husband had died and she was elderly and no longer cooked for herself. My mother used it for nothing but cornbread. And thats all Ive used it for since I took possession of it. My great great grandmothers marriage was in 1903. She passed when I was 5 yrs old. So the thing is at least 119 yrs old. I have no idea if it was new when she received it at her wedding or if it was passed down. I also have a large cast iron skillet mother was given when she married my dad in 1967. It was new at the time. So its just 55 yrs old. But still seasoned with the original seasoning my mother put on it. It and the small one have never been stripped and reseasoned in my liftetime at least.


If you post a pic of your GGGrandmothers skillet I may be able to help identify it for you.


----------



## TRanatza (10 mo ago)

BadOregon said:


> I have three. One is my Pyrex measuring cup with an actual handle, not just a hook. Have had it for years and they don't make them anymore.


Actually found one for my wife, I love the D-ring handle. I found it online and it's made by The Pioneer Women brand, the measurement markers are raised glass and not paint!


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I have my grandmothers Pyrex measuring cup, her cast iron skillet, and the bowl she made her biscuits in. I also have a blue (painted) bowl that was my husbands grandmother. I have some cut glass bowls that were my mothers. I also have an old egg beater that belonged to my Sis-in-law. It’s an old one. These are irreplaceable to me. I have Corning ware bowls that were my mothers and my dear mother-in-laws. I love these!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Several folks have mentioned having something inherited from Grandma. I had several items earlier but all that's left is her pyrex 2c measuring cup. Can't miss it. its100% clouded on the inside from mixing in it and all the markings are worn off. She didn't need the markings as she never measured anything with a device. It was a pinch, a certain amount in her hand or a certain size pile in a mixing bowl.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Only 3 things????
I've got the Pyrex bowls and pie plates several mentioned.
Got Revere Ware, purchased from the Revere Ware outlet when it was in Rome NY. (copper bottomed)
Got 2 wooden handled knives that were my G-mother's.
The one thing I treasure most though is an 18"x18" hard maple cutting board my father made.


----------



## KC Rock (Oct 28, 2021)

Special large spoon for digging homemade ice-cream out of the freezer can. It's the only one I've found that fits

perfectly down in the bottom. I also have an old Tupperware plastic container that I fed my first pups out of







upon

moving into the country. What's special about it are the tooth marks the baby labs put in the little handle on the outside.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Does my wife count?


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

NRA_guy said:


> Does my wife count?


NRA_Guy, you win the best answer, in my opinion. You are absolutely correct. Our gals don't get enough credit.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

$1 knife I found at a flea market, the kind with a blackened wood handle which is brass riveted with an equally blackened blade, which I use to cut everything but fine stuff, which is cut by
A German knife my mother owned, but so sharp she never used it. 
Stainless steel french press
Wooden spoon I formed from a stick of red oak, using jig saw, belt sander, hand-sanding, and embers from the fire to hollow out the business end. Keep it spry with coconut oil.
There are others but these are what immediately come to mind.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

oldasrocks said:


> The only thing in the kitchen that is not replaceable is my wife.


Wonderful reply!!!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> first pan I bought after moving out of the house at 17 , was a Revere ware copper bottom 2 quart sauce pan , back then they were made in Clinton Illinois I still have it.
> 
> my second was a Lodge unseasoned as they didn't season them yet 10SK before they added the assist handle , also still cook with that one all the time great size to think it was 9-10 dollars hanging on the wall of the bait shop and more than 25 years later it has only gotten better , think of the value in that.


I have some copper bottomed Revere Ware from back in the day when they still stamped the manufacture date on the bottom.

Only things left from the original set are the big and little skillets.


----------



## Summerdaze7 (May 13, 2018)

My Gevalia coffee maker! It makes 2 different caraffs of coffee, 1 on each side at the same time. So I can do 1 side flavored, 1 regular, or 1 reg, 1 decaf if I want to. 

I use my large stockpots a LOT! In the last week, I made a big pot of tomato sauce, which made some spaghetti sauce, and also chilli, which I ate, and also froze.

My steamer....use it all the time, but especially in summer with all the wonderful veggies!


----------

